# Hotspot Shield "limited or no connectivity"



## mohanarun (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi I just downloaded and isntalled Hotspot shield and my XP network got affected and turned to "limited or no connectivity" I dont know what happened and I removed HSS immediately and network started working again. Is this Hamachi free VPN to use? Anybody had any experience with this Hamachi? What about Tor? Should I take up Tor or Hamachi? First I want to use a free VPN to get an USA IP. I am not worried about security. My usage is below 10 GB a month so that is not problem.

Also I have been considering vpnpronet.com at 9.95 a month but just heard witopia at 40$ per year. Any experience with witopia? is the speed good>? Will they last long in the market to survive one year after I pay them for an year?


----------

